# [Illustrator] Schnittmarken für Visitenkartenvorlage



## elmyth (22. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend,

ich habe vor einiger Zeit eine Visitenkarte mit Illustrator erstellt. Nun möchte ich eine Vorlage erstellen, bei der 10 Visitenkarten auf einer DIN A4 Seite sind. Diese Seite sollte dann Schnittmarken haben, damit man die Karten selbst schneiden kann.
Zur Illustration habe ich hier einmal auf die Schnelle eine kleine Skizze gezeichnet, wobei die roten "Striche" logischerweise die Schnittmarken darstellen sollen.
Wie kann ich dieses am besten realisieren?
Programme wie InDesign sind auch vorhanden.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Januar 2010)

Hi,
in Illustrator gibt es den Effekt Schnittmarken.
Du wirst aber den Effekt mehrere male anwenden und dann einige Schnittmarken entfernen müssen.

Gruß


----------



## elmyth (23. Januar 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis. Dann stellt sich mir noch die Frage, wie ich meine Arbeitsfläche 10x kopiert und exakt angeordnet bekomme. Muss ich das manuell machen oder gibt es dafür eine andere Lösung?

Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (23. Januar 2010)

Hi,
also du legst deine Arbeitsfläche in der Größe an in der sie auch gedruckt werden soll.
Nun nimmst du eine Visitenkarte, positionierst diese und wendest den Effekt darauf an.
Das duplizierst du nun mehrere male und dann mußt du eben noch die Schnittmarken entfernen die zuviel sind.

Gruß


----------

